# Is a fan needed in a wineador? If so where can I find a battery powered fan for it?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I have seen in alot of pictures of peoples wineadors that they have either ran power into it with PC fans or they have some kind of battery powered portable fan just sitting in there.

I don't plan on modifying my wine cooler in anyway by adding a fan (keep in mind I have a small 2 shelf 8 bottle 0.8 cubic foot cooler) but if its better to have one in there where can I find a portable fan thats battery powered?

I see a few years back people used to buy the Oust portable fan for their coolerdors but those are no longer sold anywhere and cant find em online.

Where can I find a good battery powered fan for my windeador if I need one.

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

If you have a thermo electric Wineador it should normally have a fan built in. If not, at that size I would not worry myself over it. The fans you see installed in the wineadors here are in the 28 bottle & up units, primarily to circulate the moist air when the unit is running. Like a reasonable size humidor, say 200ct, you should not need a fan IMHO.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> If you have a thermo electric Wineador it should normally have a fan built in. If not, at that size I would not worry myself over it. The fans you see installed in the wineadors here are in the 28 bottle & up units, primarily to circulate the moist air when the unit is running. Like a reasonable size humidor, say 200ct, you should not need a fan IMHO.


Beat me to it +1


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

sligub said:


> Beat me to it +1


Thats my job. LOL. :rotfl: Oops! Three word post warning!:madgrin:


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

Ya it is thermoelectric with a fan in the back.

Ok sounds good. I thought with such a small size I wouldn't need it but just to be on the safe side I had to ask.

Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Great advice guys...I agree that with the size of yours, an extra fan is not needed. 

In my 28 bottle EdgeStar, they are much needed!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys! I built a 3x3x4 locker and was also looking for a cheap fan, but coud not find one. One day I was in the 99 cent store and they had these little devices with a vicks vapor rub stick in them and it has a fan that turns on and off every 8 hours. I bought a few and threw out the vicks sticks and have been using them for a while now and work great. I put 4 in the locker and no problems, except that i had to change batterys twice.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

Jose, what is that fan called? I'd be interested in ordering a couple if I could find them online.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

david, i cant remember the name, but im sure that your local 99 cents store has them. If you cant find them let me know and ill send you a few. How many do you need? Send me your info and ill get them tomorrow. Email is Exprime8 @ yahoo . com you know all togheter no spaces.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> david, i cant remember the name, but im sure that your local 99 cents store has them. If you cant find them let me know and ill send you a few. How many do you need? Send me your info and ill get them tomorrow. Email is Exprime8 @ yahoo . com you know all togheter no spaces.


Was it this 99 cents store : 99¢ Only Stores | Home | Save More, Shop Us First... For Everything!

or was like the dollar tree or something else?

I want to check out my local store but just to make sure I'm hitting the right kind of 99 cent store.

Also what department were they in?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Oh Yeah. you got the right 99 cent store. I found them in between like the baby stuff , and the medecine isle. Its like a blue and white box. Let me know if you found them.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> Oh Yeah. you got the right 99 cent store. I found them in between like the baby stuff , and the medecine isle. Its like a blue and white box. Let me know if you found them.


I'm gonna head that way... I think I may little flow in my cooler since the Rh is so different from one spot to the next seems like.

Would you be able to send a couple my way If I cant find em'?


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

falconman515 said:


> I'm gonna head that way... I think I may little flow in my cooler since the Rh is so different from one spot to the next seems like.
> 
> Would you be able to send a couple my way If I cant find em'?


just let me know if you get them or you need me to get you some.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> just let me know if you get them or you need me to get you some.


Thanks brother... I'll let you know.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

I found this online... probably kinda like this Vicks fan but if they have these for a buck at the 99 cent store I'm sold. But this may another option as well... runs 8 hours and within that time runs for and hour then rests for 5 then turns off after 8 hours.

Amazon.com: Triaminic Vapor Fan, With 3 Refill Pads And Batteries, Mentholated Cherry (Pack of 3): Health & Personal Care


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Wow yes you found them!!! yeap those are it, but man 8 dollars for 1, ouch. Yes i got a few extras. How many do you need, ill send them to you, just send me your info.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> Wow yes you found them!!! yeap those are it, but man 8 dollars for 1, ouch. Yes i got a few extras. How many do you need, ill send them to you, just send me your info.


I will take you up on that offer for sure! I haven't had a chance to go over and see if my local 99 cents store has them so I will try and make it that way tomorrow and if they don't have them I will hit you up.

Thanks bro for the offer.... talk with you soon.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

They had them at local 99 cent store ... wow ... amazing what they charge for stuff online when you can get em for a buck locally.

Thanks for the offer to ship me some I really appreciate that.

I do have a quick question though.... I like how it runs for 8 hours then shuts off.... But does it turn back on? Or do you have to turn it on manually every day when you want it to run?

I dont really think I need this little fan in my small cooler but I thought it would good to have regardless but I dont want to have to open my cooler every other day or so to turn the fan back on.

Do you know how this works?

Thanks so much



exprime8 said:


> Wow yes you found them!!! yeap those are it, but man 8 dollars for 1, ouch. Yes i got a few extras. How many do you need, ill send them to you, just send me your info.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

i thought it would start on its own but after 8 hours it just shuts off, but hey for a buck im not complaining


----------



## DcStack (Jun 27, 2011)

Thinking about making some of these.... Any instructions or similar builds on here?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

especially if you move cigars around a bit, and open it at least every few days, you really shouldn't need it for anything that isn't either really large or for really long term storage that wont be opened for extended periods of time.

But if its your daily humi and you open it up to grab a stick every day, should be fine without a fan


----------

